# Burstner Argos 2-748. Where to get body trim parts?



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Morning all from a sunny South Wales 

We've just acquired our fist motorhome, a 55 plated Burstner Argos 2-748. It's a bit of a beast for our first but we wanted the space!

Our Burstner came with a little damage which was reflected in the price paid for it. A quotation for repair of £600 to £800 gave us some idea to repair.

The repair _might_ be something I could undertake myself but I don't know where to buy the parts required!

The damage is best illustrated with a couple of pictures.

There's no apparent damage to the rear of the Burstner.









Here I've indicated the problem.









I'm guessing I need two hatch assemblies and then a repair to the plyboard.

Cheers

John


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi,

I'm sorry, I cannot offer any suggestions about sourcing the hatch assemblies, but I think that I know what I might consider in your position.

Are you sure that you will actually use these two access hatches? If not, why not simply seal them up from the inside (using some type of waterproof sealant - preferably something which could later be removed if required). You have access to the garage from the side door(s) anyway. As for the damaged plywood, simply attach a piece of plywood on the inside to cover both hatches and the damaged area. Possibly £20 all in?

Just a thought.


Regards,
John


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Repair*

Good afternoon,

I agree with John. These size hatches are a bit impractical. You say that there is no outside damage therefore no water egress. A simple peice of 3ply screwed over the inside of the hatches sounds like a very good/cheap fix.

On your travels if you should find yourself down Kehl/Strasbourg call into the Burstner dealer at Kehl and show them the damage. I'm sure they will be able to fix it. There is also a fantastic aire there as well at the dealers.

Neil


----------



## boater (Jul 23, 2006)

*damage*

hi i am in bridgend also my previous van was a burstner a530 same age as yours i had someone drive into it in a carpark it was an insurance claim the caravan hospital in cowbridge sorted it for me very quickly it might be worth ringing them,


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions,

Ain't it strange that I didn't think of the most simple and cheapest solutions! However, I don't mind restoring it to it's original state as I'd know I'd feel better about it and if ever I came to sell, I could confidentally describe it as immaculate without any proviso.

Is it worthwhile joining the Burstner Club? Might be a source for parts etc or could be a waste of money.



boater said:


> hi i am in bridgend also my previous van was a burstner a530 same age as yours i had someone drive into it in a carpark it was an insurance claim the caravan hospital in cowbridge sorted it for me very quickly it might be worth ringing them,


I'd just posted this message and then saw your reply 

We're located on Bryn Road in Brynmenyn.

I called into the Caravan Hospital on the A48 yesterday and arranged to take the van there on Monday. I'll still do this just to see what they'll charge.

I haven't washed the rear end yet because I don't want water getting in. Here's another picture showing no damage 










Cheers

John


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Google Seals Direct and see if they have a matching profile. If you leave it as it is, you will have a problem with water penetration as these doors need to have a good seal. Not only muck accumulates on the back panel, water does too.

As for being impractical, I use these doors regularly. One of them is how I slide my freestanding solar panel out of its frame and the other is used for inserting the legs etc for my GH awning.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I would filler the hole then I would cut a sheet of thin ply out with the two hatch holes jigsawed out and glue it carefully to the area.

I would also refit the numberplate in the correct place.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

The doors are standard thetford doors you can find them here

http://www.waudbys.co.uk/products/details/17572.html

They come as a complete package, as for the wood work just cover it up.

Andy


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks all and thanks to Andy for the link to Thetford Doors. Is this link to the doors I actually need or should I measure up?

How do these door fit securely into the aperture? If they're screwed, I'd like to get some stainless screws.

Cheers


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi John
You have a pm!
Sally


----------

